# Have we met yet?



## jouesgentils12354

*Have we met yet?* 

I'm looking for the Japanese translation to this. Thanks.


----------



## Demurral

ánata ni átta koto ga árimasu ká?? káo ga obóeteru kára...

Maybe this is too much "spanish-affected", but, maybe, it will fit.


----------



## Aoyama

> ánata ni átta koto ga árimasu ká?? káo ga obóeteru kára...


That is not bad, the second part literally meaning :" Because I remember your face".
You could also omit "anata ni", use "kimi ni" instead, depending on the degree of politeness you want to use.
A more polite way could be : "sudeni oai shita koto ga arimasu/shita ka (kashira)"


----------



## Demurral

Aoyama said:


> A more polite way could be : "sudeni oai shita koto ga arimasu/shita ka (kashira)"



Thanks for your agreement.^^

about your post: I would remark that "kashira" is the emphatic particle used MAINLY by WYMEN, while that used by MEN is "kana". Both of them come to mean "I'm wondering if..." or something alike. Am I wrong, Aoyama? I thougth it was important enough to point it out. ^^


See you!


----------



## Flaminius

Hello *jouesgentils12354*,

Wecome to the Japanese forum!    Hope your stay here will be full of language fun and learning (or at least either of the two).

I would like to remind you that word-for-word translations between languages are often impossible or unnatural.  An appropriate sentence is not only influenced by grammar but also by context and cultural values.

I happen to find "Have we met?" rather hard to translate without knowing what situation you have in mind to use it, what conversations the sentence should follow and/or precede, and whether you are more sure than unsure you met the interlocutor.  I hope you don't mind taking some time to provide more clues for an accurate translation.  



> ánata ni átta koto ga árimasu ká?? káo ga *o* obóeteru kára...


 
*Demurral*, I am just wondering what you meant by acute accents on vowels (e.g., á).  Also note that _oboeru_ is a transitive verb.  A direct object for it, therefore, is marked by _-o_.


----------



## Aoyama

For "have we met", another more common way to put this would be :
"haven't we met somewhere before" ?
Dokoka, mae ni (sudeni) atta goto ga arimasen ka ?


----------



## Demurral

Flaminius said:


> *Demurral*, I am just wondering what you meant by acute accents on vowels (e.g., á).  Also note that _oboeru_ is a transitive verb.  A direct object for it, therefore, is marked by _-o_.



I write the accents in orther to mark the stressed syllables (Just a second of inspiration, was it "totally" wrong??

Oboeteru, transitive verb. I hope I don't forget this. thanks for the correction.


See you later!!


----------



## paristung

お顔は見たような気がするけど、(okao wa mita youna kiga suru kedo)
どこで会ったことがありませんか？(dokokde atta kotoga arimasen ka?)
It seems I saw your face before...
Haven't we meet somewhere before?

どこで会ったことがあるでしょうか？(dokode atta kotoga aru deshou ka?)
Have we met before or...?

など、いろんな表現がありますから……(nado, iro-na hyougenga arimasu kara)
etc...there's many way to express the meaning.

「顔が覚える」や「顔を覚える」どっちでも少々間違い所があります。
(「kaoga oboeru」ya「kaowo oboeru」docchi demo shohushou machigai dokoroga arimasu kara)
But if you say "to remember someone's face", it would sound a little strange.
日本語では I remember your face とは言わないから。
(nihongo dewa "I remember your face" towa iwanai kara)
'cause we don't say "I remember your face"in Japanese.

見知った顔を見た or 知った顔を見た or 顔を見たような気がする……とか、このほうが自然で。
(mishitta kaowo mita or shitta kaowo mita or kaowo mitta youna kiga suru...toka. kono houga sizende)
I think this way of expression would sound like more native at all.


----------



## Demurral

皆さん、おべんきょうになりました。

私の"ありがとう"、Jouesgentilのこれのさらに.

またね！


----------

